# Ipe.exe error at Novatel Photo Explosion Deluxe 2.0



## iduy1974 (Aug 21, 2007)

I install Novatel Photo Explosion Deluxe 2.0. I can go to the program but when I close and try second time always give me a Windows mistake 

"Error signature 
AppName: ipe.exe AppVer: 2.0.0.0 ModName: unknown
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset:010c01de

I must uninstall and install again so i can run this software once again, then uninstall and install again. Can help me pls....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF. See if this helps, from *http://phpbb.ulead.com.tw/EN/viewtopic.php?p=110795&sid=d56e0ab51bdc3f79c5cc568d927362d4*



> Ok I had version 2 and encountered this error, went and bought version 3...same error, with no Modname to help with the error code etc., So I was stumped, called into the tech support and they were stumped also, because along with this error after uninstall I would get a demo shield error loading from the disk which furthered my confusion. So I started from that point, to see what software would conflict with the demoshield software, what I found was completely out in left field, but it resolved the problem and program now runs smooth as silk. The problem was with Quicktime 7. steps are listed below:
> 
> Uninstall program
> Reboot system
> ...


----------

